# one ugly burl what is it



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

i was scouting deer on a wildlife refuge on the banks lake erie where i got picked in a lottery to hunt deer on opening day and i saw this thing sticking out of the ground seems to be a root . it was a thicket so i couldnt figure out what it was attached to. well i couldnt just leave it there to suffer could I its 12 in long 15 in around at its widest :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: looks like a deer grunt or duck call to me ps theres monster bucks in there we saw them :diablo:

[attachment=13049]

[attachment=13050]

[attachment=13052]

[attachment=13053]

[attachment=13054]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2012)

PTD (Petrified Tyrannosaurus Dropping). 

And one showing a branch he'd eaten earlier that day. very rare. 

:wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

lol wow you might be right i cut the ends of and it smelled like gator butt not that i would know what that smells like :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: looks like a carvers peice to me or a nice wild lookin candle stick


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like something my doc found after my colonoscopy. Speaking of Docs...:davidguil:


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol wow you might be right i cut the ends of and it smelled like gator butt not that i would know what that smells like :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: looks like a carvers peice to me or a nice wild lookin candle stick


Rob is the resident expert on gator butt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

Uh, I was gonna say petrified monster buck poop!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

ohhh i want the one that dump this pile or at least his relative. and ok its just to dam ugly to cut up ive decided to adopt this poor ugly little pile off poop after cleaning it up and cuting off the ends . it deseves some clear coat and a candle shoved in it i think


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is cool yet quite gross looking.



yep its nasty i hope i dont wake up and find it hatched or somthing :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 3, 2012)

What ever that thing is it is narly lookin. I think I see a really sweet all wood grunt tube in that piece.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> What ever that thing is it is narly lookin. I think I see a really sweet all wood grunt tube in that piece.



opps i think the adoption just got canceled throw the candle back in the drawer


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > That is cool yet quite gross looking.
> ...


I am sure you can take care of anything that hatches out of that thing. First you would shoot it and then you would post it on WB in the wood for sale forum.:davidguil:


----------

